# Wish You Were Here



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

We're all having a great time here at Peterborough, weather today has been superb. You really don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Yes we do know and we wish we had been able to attend..


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Yes we do know and we wish we had been able to attend..


I agree, but Peterborough just too far from Bristol for a weekend.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Yes we do - we came for the day on Friday. We came for the day on Friday, weather not so good but great show, spent loads  didn't get everything we wanted, but most of it.

We still hadn't finished looking round all the accessory stalls when chucking out time came, so we didn't get time to come over and say hi to you all. 

Hope you get another good day today.....


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I hope you're all busy checking for Hymer S700 or B694G's for sale, I'm hoping for some leads after the weekend! 1992 to 1996 please!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peterboro'*

Hi

I have no van at present to sleep in!

Rapide561


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

If it makes any of you non-attendees feel any better, its raining at present and most of the rest of the day has been damp. Except for first thing this morning! :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*peterboro*



ScotJimland said:


> Yes we do know and we wish we had been able to attend..


hi gaspode
me too 

I hurt my back at work :signduh: :roll: WHICH ruined my easter trip too croma last week on pain killers and inflamitaries but on the mend now : :!: hope you had a good time :wink:  :drunken:

cheers saruman..
_____________________________________________________


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Every good weekend away has a down side doesn't it. In this case it's the back-to-work feeling. Back home now, van unpacked, looking forward to work tomorrow - not helped by Tramp telling us he was off to the chunnell straight from Peterborough for a nice eight week stint in the South of France.
Still - smashing weekend, lots of good company and a hearty thanks to Hymmi and everone else who took the trouble to make it so enjoyable. See you all again at Newbury.


----------

